# Help choosing combi gas boiler



## Depo (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi guys,

I`m looking for ultimate gas combi boiler, for underfloor heating, but struggling to find such. Can you advise? Must have following spec:

1. 24-30kw - 1 bed flat, high ceiling, bigger than average
2. Stainless steel heat exchanger
3. Minimum of 12.3L/min at 35 degrees
4. Modulation 1:6
5. Minimum efficiency of 89%
6. No more than 40dB when burning at max
7. Consumes no more than 87w when burning at max and no more than 5w when idle
9. Brass/copper instead of plastics inside
10. Does have optional 7 day timer.


Thanks


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Depo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I`m looking for ultimate gas combi boiler, for underfloor heating, but struggling to find such. Can you advise? Must have following spec:
> 
> ...


Sorry Mr Consumer, this site is for plumbing and drain cleaning professionals only. They welcome you to read the posts but you will not be allowed to ask questions. It may get a little nasty if you do.

Mark


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread closed


----------

